
CloudAPI, a free API generating/management tool [FIXED BAD LINK] - cloud_api
https://cloudapi-server.herokuapp.com/
======
cloud_api
If your interested in learning how servers/databases and websites work it
might be an interesting tool to try out.

Or if your a software developer you might be able to automate your job a bit
with it ;)

